# Anyone watching Generation Kill?



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 24, 2008)

*crickets*

Oh man...I had a feeling that I might be the only one!  lol  It is a great mini-series though. I'm tellin' ya, you're missing out.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 24, 2008)

I was kind of half watching, half engaged in my laptop but it seems like a pretty cool show!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 25, 2008)

Last night was the last episode of the 7 show series.  It wrapped up really well.  I was happy with the way the ending was presented, but at the same time I was sad it ended.  

This show is based on a real Marine Recon battalion and there first days in Iraq as witnessed by and written by an embedded reporter.  The writer did an excellent job of gradually introducing the audience to the charecters, the complexity of their relationships and the experiences they encountered.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn, I didn't know it was a mini-series.. I thought it was a new show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe they'll release it on DVD or something, my bf said he wanted to see it start to finish so if they do that it would be cool, I definitely want to see the whole thing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 25, 2008)

If you have HBO, most of the cable companies still have it on video-on-demand for free.


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice! I'll have to check it out, thanks.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 25, 2008)

We wanted to watch it but I have to be really careful what I let DH watch when it comes to this stuff, so we had to pass.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm actually still saving the last couple of episodes. I'm not ready to say goodbye! Thankfully David Simon has Tremer coming up - I'll watch anything he's involved with after The Corner and The Wire. Also it was brilliant to see Lee Tergesen again, not to mention Alexander Skarsgård breaking out of heart throb territory. And how!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I don't blame you.  7 episodes go so quickly!


----------



## shootout (Sep 22, 2008)

I absolutely loved Generation Kill.
Mostly because my favorite actor was in it, but it was made so well!
I would definitely suggest reading the book if you liked the show.
I loved both.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_I absolutely loved Generation Kill.
Mostly because my favorite actor was in it, but it was made so well!_

 
Which one of the boys would that be?


----------



## shootout (Sep 22, 2008)

Billy Lush...he played Trombley


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 22, 2008)

Ah! He was one of the few actors on the show I wasn't familiar with beforehand, and he was absolutely incredible. They all were.


----------

